
France Begins Shutting Down Alternative News Websites - doctorshady
http://yournewswire.com/france-begin-shutting-down-alternative-news-websites/
======
CM30
And so it begins.

Yet another government rushing through poorly thought out laws that shuts down
freedom of speech and expression to 'protect people from terrorists'.

It's especially sad given that A, this is France we're talking about and B,
this sort of fear is exactly what the terrorists want people to feel.

------
wwayer
Can some French readers of Hacker News please weigh in on this? Why are you
tolerating this sort of thing after witnessing the damage the United States
did to itself after 9/11?

